# Because we all love tombstones....



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are my most recent ones, actually my only ones right now.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice work, they look great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The lettering is so well and so neatly done.

[email protected] the "go to Hell" graffiti on the Myers stone:jol:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Myers rocks!!!!! ..and i agree, the lettering is so small and intricate. Great job!


----------



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you,

All the stones are hand cut with an exacto knife. I used to use a dremel, but I find cutting them out by hand looks so much better and take about the same time. I print out the template and just cut through the paper into the stone. With my dremel I would have to trace it out onto the stone before I started cutting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice stones


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

What they said! Very nice.


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

excellent job on the lettering. I do not have the patience to get them that neat!!


----------



## fytclub (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, some Colorado people! (deadSusan & NavyOnStar)

Once you get the technique down, it's actually pretty easy. Most cuts are at a 45 degree angle, thinner or smaller letters you want to go deeper so you up your cut angle to 70 degrees or so.


----------

